# Neue Verzauberungen bei Händlern....



## Zaubermulch (27. September 2007)

aus den patch notes:
Verzauberkunst
· Nexusverwandlung: Die Formel, mit der man Nexuskristalle in kleine Prismasplitter umwandelt, wurde ei-nigen Verzauberkunstlehrern hinzu-gefügt.
· Kleine Prismasplitter: Die Formel, mit der man große Prismasplitter in 3 kleine Prismasplitter umwandelt, wur-de einigen Verzauberkunstlehrern hinzugefügt.

weiss schon jemand, welche händler diese formeln im angebot haben? also die händler der fraktionen nicht, da war ich schon.... 
und welche neuen rezepte hat der händler in kara jetzt im angebot?
pre-thx
Mulch


----------



## Justmad (27. September 2007)

Also wo die 2 Rezepte neuerdings auch zur Verfügung stehen kann ich dir leider nicht sagen und in Kara war ich gestern noch nicht. Aber da du ja alle Fraktionshändler abgeklappert hast ist dir hoffentlich aufgefallen, dass es da jetzt  Feingefühl , Ausweichen  etc. gibt. Die waren vor dem Patch noch nicht bei den genannten Händlern vorzufinden.

EDIT: wäre toll wenn die Leute die iwo was neues finden oder was altes, dass es jetzt bei nem neuen Händler gibt, es hier auflisten.


----------



## Isegrim (27. September 2007)

Laut eines Thottbotkommentars lehrt der Verzauberkunsttrainer im obersten Stockwerk des Turms in der Ehrenfeste / Honor Hold das Rezept Nexusverwandlung.

Laut eines WoWheadkommentars lehren folgende Verzauberkunstgroßmeister das Rezept Kleine Prismasplitter:
Felannia in Thrallmar (zweite Etage in dem Turm mit dem Alchemie- und Kräuterkundetrainer) *[52.36]*
Johan Barnes in der Ehrenfeste / Honor Hold (zweite Etage des Magierturms) *[53,66]*
Hochverzauberer Bardolan im Hauptgebäude an den Stufen der Seher, wenn man entsprechend Ruf bei den Sehern hat *[43,92]*
Wer mag, kann es ja mal bei Asarnan auf der Sturmspitze im Nethersturm *[44,34]* probieren und hier berichten, ob auch er das Rezept lehrt.


*&#8364;dit:* Grad noch gesehen ... Nexusverwandlung soll ebenfalls bei den drei Trainern erhältlich sein, die mit Koordinaten angegeben sind.


----------



## aengaron (28. September 2007)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere bietet der Fraktionshändler des Violetten Auges direkt vor Karazhan jetzt eine Beweglichkeitsverzauberung für die Waffe an.

Lg

Aengaron im Dienste des Lichts


----------

